# Critique my website.



## Fingtam (Oct 28, 2013)

I am going to be launching my small photography business within the next few months, and am in the process of creating my website.  

Right now there is not much on there, and I will be adding my portfolio soon, but for right now I would appreciate some feedback as to what you guys think needs improving, and what I should change.  

My Website


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey dude, Just a quick one on my brief look at your website, I gave myself 35 seconds to look at it, around the average time an editor would look through a portfolio as such, my first glance I straight away notice is loading time for the website.

I then see its all very cluttered, think about this, you look through books one page at a time don't you? so why put more than one or two images to a page? It over complicates everything and makes it a whole lot harder to process your website, simple is better, especially in this day and age of advertisements everywhere. 

check out these websites (Well established, high priority photographers) 

Michael Levin | Photographer

Joe Windsor-Williams :: Photographer :: Film Maker

chris walter photography

All the best with the launch and I hope it really comes along well! 

Also, spartan sparrow photography? why not your name?


----------



## orljustin (Oct 28, 2013)

The front image looks like a peeping tom hiding in my bushes with a camera.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 28, 2013)

Laggy as hell.


----------



## texkam (Oct 29, 2013)

You are trying to convince potential clients to spend money for your services because you can offer them something better than amateur quality photography right? Then why don't you apply that same line of reasoning and spend some money to hire a professional graphic/web designer that can offer something better than an amateur looking website? I don't understand why professionals can't understand this.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 29, 2013)

texkam said:


> You are trying to convince potential clients to spend money for your services because you can offer them something better than amateur quality photography right? Then why don't you apply that same line of reasoning and spend some money to hire a professional graphic/web designer that can offer something better than an amateur looking website? I don't understand why professionals can't understand this.


Probably thought he was hiring a pro.
Just like moms with cameras, moms with wordpress think they're professional web-designers.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 29, 2013)

slow and i clicked "my portfolio" and got lost.


----------



## GaelenN (Oct 30, 2013)

It's very front-end of the site is very heavy partly due to the MASSIVE images you uploaded.  If you want to cut down on load time I would highly suggest you take a look at what images you are uploading that need to be loaded and cut down their size to be more "web" happy.


----------



## texkam (Oct 30, 2013)

> I would appreciate some feedback as to what you guys think needs improving, and what I should change.


The design, the navigation, the image sizes, and the content.


----------



## Fingtam (Nov 9, 2013)

DougGrigg said:


> Also, spartan sparrow photography? why not your name?



My last name is Cox.  
When you read "Cox photography" It doesn't look bad, but when you hear it spoken it sounds like some kind of weird gay porn business.


----------



## cowleystjames (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey welcome fellow Cox, great name except in some contexts it can be a bit thought provoking!


----------

